# Snow blade attachment for YT-3000



## swami7774 (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought a YT-3000 a couple of months ago and wish to buy a snow attachment for it. I've looked (on line) at the blade attachments with the handle but wonder how well they work. I live on Cape Cod, where the snow is frequently heavy and wet.


----------



## catdoo (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a blade for my DYT 4000 and found that in heavy snow I don't have the traction I need to push the snow. Although I have chains I wind up with spinning tires and lack of grip. Maybe wheel weights would help but I've decided to go for a snowblower instead, I think for your conditions a blower would be the better solution.


----------



## swami7774 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am certainly going to get chains and most likely wheel weights(which I had on my dear old Cub Cadet). I've heard that snow blowers that have just the auger are not very good in snow...that they just blow it everywhere.


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

Traction has more to do with weight than chains or tires.

I used to plow snow with a 2WD dump truck that the 4X4 pickups couldn't even budge.

I put 1,000+ pounds on the 3pth of my rig to plow, never put chains on it yet.


----------

